
The Curious Case of the Missing US 101 Exits - axiom92
http://madaan.github.io/exits/
======
borkt
This is a joke correct? There is a lot of analysis done here when the relevant
answer is they are numbered counting down the number of miles remaining going
south towards it's termination in Los Angeles.

~~~
axiom92
Heh. I see your point. I didn't stress enough on the fact that the patterns
highlight a sparsity in the exits towards the north and such; I found the fact
cool. I have added a tl; dr to make things better (hopefully). Anyways,
appreciate you taking out the time to read it!

